# Military Vehicle Surplus Parts HELP!!!



## SBT22OPERATOR

Hi Everyone!

So I'm new to the forum, and this is my first post.  Hopefully someone in the community will be able to point me in the right direction...

A close family member recently passed away and my cousin and I are left with a huge pile of surplus new old stock military vehicle and generator parts.  I have no idea what to do with them, and my cousin is ready to just haul the entire lot to the scrapyard.

I'm sure somebody could put some or all of these parts to good use, and I'm positive that they are worth way more than scrap value.  

I tried to attach the parts manifest as a spreadsheet file because it's easier to read than cutting and pasting, but apparently open office files are not acceptable attachments in the forum.  Maybe an admin can fix that?  

What follows is a cut and paste of that spreadsheet.  I can send the actual file to anyone who is interested.

Any suggestions or leads on who I should talk to would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance folks!

- Drew


NSN 	ITEM	PACK SIZE	TOTAL PACKS	EXTD. COUNT
2530009775741	KIT, AIRWAY REPAIR RELAY VALVE	1 EA	4	4
2815001955897	ROCKER ARM	1 EA	17	17
2805000798666	SUPPORT, ENGINE MOUNT	1 EA	3	3
2530008541724	CYLINDER ASSEMBLY	1 EA	6	6
2910012534648	HOUSING	1 EA	3	3
2815012532021	PISTON	1 EA	3	3
2910012533456	HOUSING	1 EA	3	3
2920008823401	STARTER, 24 VOLT	1 EA	1	1
UNKNOWN	MISC. PISTONS	1 EA	5	5
2520010681109	BALL	1 EA	54	54
2805000761363	TAPPET	6 EA	17	102
2805003943696	JACKET ASSEMBLY	1 EA	4	4
UNKNOWN	LESTEK INC. ALTERNATOR MODEL #9135G	1 EA	1	1
2530008449697	HUB	1 EA	5	5
2815012477899	LINER, STANDARD	1 EA	3	3
2520007409090	BOX CONTROL, DEUCE AND ½ DUMP	1 EA	1	1
2530005618643	SPACER, WHEEL	1 EA	5	5
2815012833218	MANIFOLD, EXHAUST	1 EA	2	2
2815002781537	RING PISTON	1 EA	7	7
UNKNOWN	MUFFLER	1 EA	1	1
UNKNOWN	BRAKE MASTER CYLINDER	1 EA	1	1
2930012663463	WATER OUTLET, ENGINE	1 EA	3	3
2815012531985	VALVE	1 EA	5	5
2815012530427	VALVE	1 EA	13	13
4940007363570	AIR CLEANER	1 EA	8	8
2930004516070	IMPELLER, FAN, AXIAL	1 EA	1	1
UNKNOWN	EXHAUST, Y PIPE	1 EA	1	1
2920011012708	REGULATOR, ENGINE GENERATOR	1 EA	20	20
2530013648821	WHEEL CYLINDER	1 EA	19	19
2530000212366	PARTS KIT, VALVE ASSY, EMERGENCY RELAY	1 EA	1	1
2910011811955	DRIVE ASSEMBLY	1 EA	4	4
2540012018902	LEVER	1 EA	22	22
2910005888440	TUBE	1 EA	4	4
UNKNOWN	MISC. PARTS	1 EA	4	4
2815002293623	STABILIZER	30 EA + 25 EA + 34 EA	10 + 2 + 1	384
2920011600510	RING ASSEMBLY	1 EA	1	1
2530004416517	CYLINDER ASSEMBLY	1 EA	15	15
2815011024771	MANIFOLD, EXHAUST	1 EA	1	1
2910001917157	CABLE ASSEMBLY	1 EA	1	1
4820012044511	SEAT VALVE	1 EA	29	29
2990012105814	PUSH ROD	1 EA	51	51
2990012915881	PIPE, EXHAUST	1 EA	3	3
9340006313296	WINDOW	1 EA	6	6
2815012833218	MANIFOLD, EXHAUST	1 EA	1	1
2815011024771	MANIFOLD, EXHAUST	1 EA	4	4
2520001849383	PRESSURE PLATE	1 EA	5	5
2540004976271	HEATER CORE	1 EA	2	2
2990008586015	EXTENSION, EXHAUST	1 EA	1	1
2530010445433	WHEEL, SOLID, NON METALLIC	1 EA	7	7
2805006245339	OIL PUMP	1 EA	2	2
UNKNOWN	MISC. MANIFOLDS	1 EA	3	3
2520010523558	SUPPORT, ASSEMBLY	1 EA	1	1
2990011010043	ACTUATOR, GOVERNOR	1 EA	1	1
2990012841078	HOUSING	1 EA	2	2
2815011894776	SLEEVE, CYLINDER	1 EA	6	6
2910006982936	TIP KIT	1 EA	14	14
2910006982936	PARTS KIT 	1 EA	10	10
2530012514428	PARTS KIT, TREDLE VALVE	1 EA	3	3
2920002935189	SPARK PLUGS	10 EA	14 AND 1 INDV	141
2815012533299	INSERT	1 EA	3	3
2530000301408	DUST SHEILD	1 EA	8	8
2520007370923	CONVERTER	1 EA	1	1
UNKNOWN	MISC. BRAKE DRUMS	1 EA	4	4
192077376689???	FORT WAYNE PARTS EQUIPMENT STEERING BOX?	1 EA	1	1
2910004211541	SHAFT ASSEMBLY	1 EA	17	17
2530001928931	TIE ROD	1 EA	3	3
2520009926824	PARTS KIT, UNIVERSAL JOINT	1 EA	15	15
2815000972116	ROD	1 EA	2	2
2910012831997	HOUSING	1 EA	2	2
2805010064625	PIN ASSEMBLY	1 EA	24	24
2815010731436	PISTON, INTERNAL COMBUSTION	1 EA	3	3
UNKNOWN	MISC. BEARING	1 EA	1	1
5360009246118	SPRING	5 EA	43	215
UNKNOWN	MISC. PERKINS ENGINE PARTS	1 EA	1	1
2530009672057	TIE ROD END, STEERING	1 EA	2	2

			578 TOTAL PACKS	1332 TOTAL PIECES


----------



## Kawgomoo

Just curious, did you ever figure this out? Did you scrap all this stuff?

My goodness, i can't believe no one would offer to buy it! I would have!

602 628 5489


----------

